# Würden Sie an &quot;Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion&quot;-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.



## Administrator (23. Januar 2007)

*Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## doceddy (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*

wow, schon meine 2. umfrage bei der ich erster bin. heute ist der beste tag meines lebens


----------



## Hombre3000 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*



			
				doceddy am 23.01.2007 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> wow, schon meine 2. umfrage bei der ich erster bin. heute ist der beste tag meines lebens



Kauf dirn Keks 

Klar, sowas wär doch sicher lustig. Mal zu sehen ob die Redis es auch drauf haben ^^


----------



## Mothman (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*

[X] Ich spiele keine PC-Spiele

Soviel ist mal sicher!


----------



## doceddy (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*



			
				Hombre3000 am 23.01.2007 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> doceddy am 23.01.2007 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bä, schon wieder! hör auf mich zu mobben! ich glaub du kommst bei icq auf ignore bist du dich wieder entschuldigt hast


----------



## machbetmachallabett (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*



			
				doceddy am 23.01.2007 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hombre3000 am 23.01.2007 22:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem:
Wie entschuldigt man sich, wenn man auf der Ignore Liste steht?
Dieses und andere Interessante Themen behandeln wir morgen wenn wieder heißt: Eintracht im Internet.


----------



## doceddy (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*

der kann mir zb blumen schicken, meine adresse hat er ja


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*

Klar, wenn ein Spiel gezockt wird das ich besitze, dann wäre ich sofort dabei. Finde ich eine sehr gute Sache.


----------



## Hombre3000 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*



			
				doceddy am 23.01.2007 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> der kann mir zb blumen schicken, meine adresse hat er ja




N Strauß roter Rosen via Fleuro okay?


----------



## BlackDead (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.01.2007 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, wenn ein Spiel gezockt wird das ich besitze, dann wäre ich sofort dabei. Finde ich eine sehr gute Sache.




Das selbe wollte ich auch schreiben.   

Jetzt muss nur noch eine Umfrage kommen wo man ein entsprechende Spiel wählen kann und hoffe das die Umfrage so ausfällt wie man es persönlich Bevorzugt.


----------



## Teslatier (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*

Jo, warum nicht. Wie wärs mal mit Poker?


----------



## Spassbremse (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*



			
				Teslatier am 23.01.2007 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, warum nicht. Wie wärs mal mit Poker?



Gute Idee. Aber dann um echtes Geld.    

@topic:

Nette Idee. Eine Partie Company of Heroes würde mir schon zusagen. 


Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## HanFred (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*



			
				Spassbremse am 24.01.2007 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 23.01.2007 23:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meinetwegen auch um presse-testmuster von noch nicht erschienenen spielen.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*

Klar, würde die Redis auch gerne mal wegfetzen, aber nicht bei den beiden Spielen.

Wie wärs mit Flatout2?  

Wo ist letztendlich der Unterschied zwischen "Ja, ich will den Redakteuren mal zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat!" und "Ja, mehr davon!" ?


----------



## Ganon2000 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*



			
				Birdy84 am 24.01.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, würde die Redis auch gerne mal wegfetzen, aber nicht bei den beiden Spielen.
> 
> Wie wärs mit Flatout2?
> 
> Wo ist letztendlich der Unterschied zwischen "Ja, ich will den Redakteuren mal zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat!" und "Ja, mehr davon!" ?


Und wo ist überhaupt die Antwortmöglichkeit "Nein, ich weiß eh, dass ich schlechter bin."


----------



## CeNedra89 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*



> Und wo ist überhaupt die Antwortmöglichkeit "Nein, ich weiß eh, dass ich schlechter bin."



recht hast du...

na, mal gegen ein mädel zocken? bin was eingerostet, aber dat gibt sich schon 
 
also ich kenn haupsächlich die älteren shooter, aber wär sofort dabei wenns nich grad strategie is, das is irgendwie männersache 
(also ich "pharao" gespielt hab, gabs keinen krieg   )


----------



## autumnSkies (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*

Hmmm, findet das dann in der Redaktion via LAN oder übers Netz statt? Über LAN würd ich passen weil ich nicht so weit brettern will, bei dem zweiten Fall auch, weil ich sicher immer den höhreren Ping hätte, und der ist schließlich immer Schuld!


----------



## Fight_Angel (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*



			
				CeNedra89 am 24.01.2007 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> > Und wo ist überhaupt die Antwortmöglichkeit "Nein, ich weiß eh, dass ich schlechter bin."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pharao ist auch mehr ne Wisim glaub ich als n Strategiespiel.
b2t: klar warum nicht. Wenn mich dass spiel interessiert.


----------



## MICHI123 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*

ganz stark dafür! CS 1.6 wäre super!


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*

Mir persönlich wäre es wichtiger, wenn sich die Redaktion in ihrer Arbeitszeit auf das Erstellen eines informativen, umfassenden und objektiven Heftes konzentrieren würde, anstatt marketingwirksame Fan-Aktionen und deren subjektiven Eventreports in die Welt zu setzten.

Da hat die Allgemeinheit nämlich "etwas" mehr davon.


----------



## az1990 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*

wo wird soetwas eig. veröffentlicht, wann findet sowas statt und noch viel wichtiger, was wird gespielt?


----------



## Succer (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*

[X] Ja, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.... 

die Frage ist natürlich immer auch: Was?


----------



## DawnHellscream (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.01.2007 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, wenn ein Spiel gezockt wird das ich besitze, dann wäre ich sofort dabei. Finde ich eine sehr gute Sache.





so gesehen wär ich doch glatt bei denen dabei:

Battlefield 2 
Warcraft 3
Battlefront 2


merkt ihr was? ja es sidn wenige ..zum einen kann man bei WoW schelcht gegeneiander zockn, GW bin ich schlecht udn spielt eh kaum ein Red (genauso wie Battlefron2 und Q4) 

udn die andern spiele sind nicht orginal ^^


----------



## Muehlenbichl (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*



			
				BlackDead am 23.01.2007 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss nur noch eine Umfrage kommen wo man ein entsprechende Spiel wählen kann und hoffe das die Umfrage so ausfällt wie man es persönlich Bevorzugt.



Wieso denn, dass sind Spieleredaktuere und damit unsere Sklaven, sprich die haben alles zu spielen was wir wollen  

Ich persöhnlich würde sie gerne mal bei BF2124 frisch machen, oder später dann bei CnC3  

Gruß


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 05.02.2007 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persöhnlich würde sie gerne mal bei BF2124 frisch machen, oder später dann bei CnC3
> 
> Gruß



Generals und BF2 tuns auch aber ansonsten wär ich voll und ganz für diese beiden Titel...


----------



## DawnHellscream (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*

CSS !!!!



			
				js schrieb:
			
		

> Shooooter !!!


----------



## Lordnikon27 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*



			
				DawnHellscream am 15.02.2007 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> CSS !!!!



*sign*


----------



## Christian2510 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Würden Sie an "Leser zocken gegen die Redaktion"-Veranstaltungen mitmachen? So geschehen schon bei Anno 1701 oder Battlefield 2142.*

Türlich würd ich der Redaktion zeigen, wo die Sau den Bauern juckt!


----------

